# LED bulb for coating



## Naethan (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello,
I've just bought a LED bulb 6.5 W (500 lm / 3000K) with warm white light for my "darkroom".
It says that this lamp has NO radiation but i know that most led's has a very small uv radiation. I want to ask if it's ok for coating screens because it's white light, no yellow/orange/red with over 450 nm. Will it bring me problems with my emulsion if i'll work with this in darkroom??
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Onewithpez (Jul 14, 2011)

You are fine, I coat and expose under banks of normal fluorescent lights. Emulsion is not UV sensitive when wet. Think about your exposure unit, you have special bulbs in close proximity for a period of time. The normal bulbs don't give much uv and they are feet above your screens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

You may want to investigate a little further. More variables than may have been considered. We do 100-150 screens a day. We use filters on our tubes. Emulsion is photo-reactant when wet. Check with ANY mfg.

With certain emulsions, and using screens right away you can get by with working in certain lights. Others, no go. Ck with the emulsion manufacturerer. BTW: Our exposure unit is LED, so just because it is led, does not mean it is safe for emulsion.


----------



## Naethan (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you very much for your reply and info!


----------



## Naethan (Mar 30, 2015)

beanie357 said:


> You may want to investigate a little further. More variables than may have been considered. We do 100-150 screens a day. We use filters on our tubes. Emulsion is photo-reactant when wet. Check with ANY mfg.
> 
> With certain emulsions, and using screens right away you can get by with working in certain lights. Others, no go. Ck with the emulsion manufacturerer. BTW: Our exposure unit is LED, so just because it is led, does not mean it is safe for emulsion.


Ok so...shall i try 2 watt lamp yellow led??it also says no radiation..I'm starting today so i will have really few screens per day, and my main worry is the sensitized emulsion. With low watt and yellow light (No radiation) will be my emulsion not cured right?Just for coating...
Thanks


----------

